# just prescribed baclofen for anxiety!!



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

*just prescribed baclofen, phenibut's safer brother*

so, i was prescribed baclofen for anxiety by a well-reputed neuropsychiatrist - i have severe variants of generalized anxiety disorder and panic disorder and muscle spasticity is main somatic symptom, so hopefully this does the trick. actually, what i'm on currently is controlling the symptoms well enough, but to hell with the sexual sides of the ssris. so baclofen, ideally, will allow for dose lowering of the ssri while providing for anxiolysis.

i'm to take 10mg tid to start, titrating up to 20mg tid while lowering the dose of the ssri incrementally. hopefully it'll work!

some studies on baclofen and gabab agonists and their use in the treatment of anxiety-spectrum disorders -

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/article.aspx?articleid=165779
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12921495
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0165614704003104


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hook a brotha up? I'm still using the stuff from the Ruskis lol.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Hook a brotha up? I'm still using the stuff from the Ruskis lol.


i'm telling you, kaiser sucks. you have to see an out-of-network neuropsychiatric specialist to receive proper care.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i'm telling you, kaiser sucks. you have to see an out-of-network neuropsychiatric specialist to receive proper care.


I actually dropped the Zoloft because it was making me into an irritable a**hole. I'm might try what you did, I just gotta see if my insurance will cover that.
So far the Phenibut has actually been working well, when it starts to come down though it kinda feels like a hangover. I have been of of it for 2 days and I feel fine. I don't plan on taking it again until tonight.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I actually dropped the Zoloft because it was making me into an irritable a**hole. I'm might try what you did, I just gotta see if my insurance will cover that.
> So far the Phenibut has actually been working well, when it starts to come down though it kinda feels like a hangover. I have been of of it for 2 days and I feel fine. I don't plan on taking it again until tonight.


kaiser won't cover it - i left both kaiser in-network and contracted facilities for the time being and searched for competent neuropsychiatrists who specialize in the treatment of anxiety. the guy i'm currently seeing is the head of the anxiety disorders program at ucsd and also happens to be in private practice; i'm paying out of pocket.

phenibut is risky business. find someone to prescribe you a safer alternative.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> kaiser won't cover it - i left both kaiser in-network and contracted facilities for the time being and searched for competent neuropsychiatrists who specialize in the treatment of anxiety. the guy i'm currently seeing is the head of the anxiety disorders program at ucsd and also happens to be in private practice; i'm paying out of pocket.
> 
> phenibut is risky business. find someone to prescribe you a safer alternative.


I understand that Baclofen is structurally similar to Phenibut. Does it have the same Tolerance/withdrawal issues as other synthetic GABA drugs do?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I understand that Baclofen is structurally similar to Phenibut. Does it have the same Tolerance/withdrawal issues as other synthetic GABA drugs do?


apparently it has a much slower/minimal rate of tolerance per studies conducted on the drug when administered orally as opposed to intrathecally, although the withdrawal can be just as brutal as with the other gabaergics.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 3, 2012)

It is the most affective anti-anxiety medication available. It's been prescribed for nearly 50 years and has the most benign side effect profile that is classified as a "quality of life medication".

Now each indivual will obviously vary. When I weened myself off of clonazepam for my neurological disease. I ramped up to 400 mg daily. As long as you titrate your doses i.e. double it after 3 days. 50 years of dosing says its safe.

Coming off baclofen is the same protcol as coming off say a beta-blocker. Halve and halve again every 3 days. That simple

It simply the best anti-anxiety medication that has no potential for abuse or intoxication. Anyone who has a benzo such as valium, xanax, ativan etc... knows that they give with one hand and take with the other.

The sole GABAb agonist properties of baclofen eliminate the problems that GABAa cause.
It costs pennies, you can titrate up until "To effect" with no worries of damage to the body. 
It has no destructive value to the heart, brain etc... it is excreted renally like all fluids. It is the perfect medication for anxiety.
You can ramp up until you have none and then adjust down with virtually no side effects.
Sure, 1% may ***** about placebo side effects, but it is simply not bourne out with research.Look for yourself


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnny said:


> It is the most affective anti-anxiety medication available. It's been prescribed for nearly 50 years and has the most benign side effect profile that is classified as a "quality of life medication".
> 
> Now each indivual will obviously vary. When I weened myself off of clonazepam for my neurological disease. I ramped up to 400 mg daily. As long as you titrate your doses i.e. double it after 3 days. 50 years of dosing says its safe.
> 
> ...


Can one get the anti-anxiety effect on the first day of dosing or is baclofen something that needs to build for a few days to give that effect ?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Can one get the anti-anxiety effect on the first day of dosing or is baclofen something that needs to build for a few days to give that effect ?


you haven't received bac yet, blake?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> you haven't received bac yet, blake?


Yeah but not sure on appropriate way to dosage with it and not sure if it is supposed to be taken everyday to help Anxiety


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

baclofen is da ****, man


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

swim said:


> baclofen is da ****, man


Your lucky to respond at 25mg
I just took 110mg and will see how that goes
The dose seems to very a lot for different individuals. Between 40-300mg seems to be the consensus on the internet


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Your lucky to respond at 25mg
> I just took 110mg and will see how that goes
> The dose seems to very a lot for different individuals. Between 40-300mg seems to be the consensus on the internet


that's a whole lot of bac, blake. i think one is supposed to titrate up or there can be unpleasant psychological side-effects, e.g. hallucinations, dysphoria, depression and whatnot, according to online anecdotes from those who've taken large doses without having titrated.

i'm responding at 30mg/day.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> that's a whole lot of bac, blake. i think one is supposed to titrate up or there can be unpleasant psychological side-effects, e.g. hallucinations, dysphoria, depression and whatnot, according to online anecdotes from those who've taken large doses without having titrated.
> 
> i'm responding at 30mg/day.


wow really ?
What do you feel exactly ? Could it be placebo ?
I tried 90mg the other day with no s/e so I should be ok


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

baclofen is one of a few drugs on my next to try list.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> wow really ?
> What do you feel exactly ? Could it be placebo ?
> I tried 90mg the other day with no s/e so I should be ok


definitely not placebo - it feels sort of like a benzodiazepine in that it eliminates physical anxiety very well and most mental anxiety as well. it's given me a slight headache, though. it's only been the first day, although i was out and about doing errands anxiety-free today. i think perhaps i'll update this thread every now and then with new experiences - maybe, if i'm not too lazy.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> wow really ?
> What do you feel exactly ? Could it be placebo ?
> I tried 90mg the other day with no s/e so I should be ok


i was thinking about why i responded at a lower dose than you, and while there are many possible variables, one is alcohol consumption. you drink (although i don't know to what extent) and i don't (ever), so my gabab receptor sites never get any action, while yours do. just a thought.


----------

